# New Pics!



## cheekyboy (Jul 14, 2009)

I was bored this morning, so I thought I'd get some new pics of the birdies. 

Chip decided to cling to the curtains after flying around the room like a crazy bird.. that was after running into about 4 walls and a table. Poor baby, I always feel so sorry for him- he's still working out his new wings! (they were totally clipped and mangled when I got him.. he still doesnt know how to land!). And yes, I did change him from Pip to Chip.. cos he is definitely a boy! I'm so happy with how gorgeous he is becoming. His feathers were almost brown when I got him.









And then another of Chip being all cute 










Mr Cheeks was intent on whistling his heart out throughout the entire shoot.. heart wings, wolf whistles- you name it. I try not to have them out of the cage together too much, as they get into soooo much mischief. But when I do, they never cease to crack me up.


----------



## Kam (Sep 8, 2009)

I love your birds! Mr Cheeks looks so proud


----------



## bigmikey36 (Aug 5, 2008)

awesome looking fids you have there for sure!
Mikey


----------



## Lovin_the_tiels (Jun 10, 2009)

Beautiful Birds!!!!I was laughing hard reading your quotes on new wings,walls,etc,Got to love that new feathered look!!!Handsome boys!!


----------



## fluoro.black (Nov 5, 2009)

Aww pretty pretty fids hehe , Mr Cheeks must have been having a good time haha :lol:.


----------



## Clairey331 (Oct 21, 2009)

How beautiful! Cheeky boys!


----------



## cheekyboy (Jul 14, 2009)

Thanks guys.. I love them both to bits! Chip still wont let me give him scritches (Cheeky LIVES for them).. but we are slowly getting there. He loves coming over to the side of the cage now and wont fly away when you put your finger in.. which is better than before! (he is hand raised and loves jumping on your hands and sitting on your shoulder, he just doesnt like the whole 'head' thing).


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

They are gorgeous  So how much louder is it with two boys


----------



## cheekyboy (Jul 14, 2009)

Waaaaay too much louder! I cant tell the difference between their chatter anymore. Once upon a time I knew exactly who was making the racket, but now its just crazy how much noise they make. The worst part is, they NEVER do it at the same time- so it never ends.. if its not one, its the other!!! AGHHHH!!!!


----------



## Catherine (Jun 11, 2009)

Ah, they will. They will get it together so well that they will be a duet in perfect unison. Just give it time.


----------



## fluoro.black (Nov 5, 2009)

Oh! I just had a thought haha , I looked at how Chip is hanging off those curtains and an image of Spiderman on the side of a building popped into my head :lol:.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

I loveeeee Chip, he's so handsome!  (of course they both are, but he's my fav haha)


----------



## cheekyboy (Jul 14, 2009)

Catherine: GREAT, thats JUST what I need!!! hahaha

Of course, I cannot possibly have favourites (as you would know!) hehe, but there are certain characteristics of each that I love. I call Cheeky 'my little man'.. because he is just soo affectionate towards me, so I have such a spoft spot for him. But the older Chip gets the move I'm starting to feel a bond with him too. Lately he has been coming over and whistling in my face (little soft whistles) and mimicing me. It's funny how he has just suddenly wanted so much attention!


----------



## cheekyboy (Jul 14, 2009)

Speaking of spiderman... Chips favourite spot. Check out the leg spread happenin'!


----------



## Tielzilla (Mar 31, 2009)

wowwwwwwall great shots..gorgeous


----------

